# busco placa amplificadora



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2008)

busco algun circuito amplificador a base de transistores que funciones con un voltaje de +/- 22 ya que tengo un circuito y placa para el cual iba a ser utilizado.
No pude terminarme ese proyecto, ya que en  argentina el componeten activo TDA 1514A es de un costo algo elevado para estos lugares, es por eso queria pedrile a la comunida si es que no recuenrdan algun circuito en el cual pueda sacar provecho esa fuente.

Detallo que mi transformadorr es de: primario 220V ; secundario 15 -0- 15 que con un puente rectificador y capacitores correspondientes me entrega unos +/- 22 volts .


Luego de poder scanear los detalles del amplificador que no pude armarme posteare aqui mismo las fotos del cicuito placa base, y componentes segun estan publicado en una revista española (revista  Elektor)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 7, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9469.html


----------

